# Dommage que ce forum



## yabr (17 Mars 2019)

consacré à l’apple Watch manque cruellement de vie ....bien dommage ;(
Cela dit je peux concevoir que l’apple Watch n’interesse Pas grand monde


----------



## moderno31 (17 Mars 2019)

Lol, c'est parce que nous ne sommes pas très montre peut-être !
Perso je suis pas fan.


----------



## Dead head (18 Mars 2019)

Pour ma part, je suis fana de l'Apple Watch, je m'en sers beaucoup et elle me convient tout à fait. Donc, pas grand chose à en dire.

Si, une chose : j'aimerais bien pouvoir utiliser avec ma montre quelques-uns des raccourcis que j'ai créés avec l'app Raccourcis sur l'iPhone.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2019)

Et pourtant la quasi totalité de tes questions (nombreuses) trouvent réponse !


----------



## yabr (18 Mars 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et pourtant la quasi totalité de tes questions (nombreuses) trouvent réponse !


oui c'est  sûr mais ce sont toujours les mêmes ( que j'apprecie beaucoup) qui repondent....on sent bien qu'il n'y a pas foule...enfin ça n'est la faute de personne..


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Mars 2019)

yabr a dit:


> oui c'est sûr mais ce sont toujours les mêmes ( que j'apprecie beaucoup) qui repondent....on sent bien qu'il n'y a pas foule...enfin ça n'est la faute de personne..



Vous n'êtes peut-être pas si nombreux sur le forum à utiliser l'Apple Watch.


----------



## yabr (18 Mars 2019)

oui sans doute


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Mars 2019)

Pour ma part sûrement un jour, mais pour l'instant ça ferait un peu trop kitsch avec ma Rolex au poignet gauche et la Watch au poignet droit


----------



## fousfous (18 Mars 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Pour ma part sûrement un jour, mais pour l'instant ça ferait un peu trop kitsch avec ma Rolex au poignet gauche et la Watch au poignet droit


Bon faut virer la rolex alors!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon faut virer la rolex alors!


Ouais , c'est elle qui gâche ton poignet


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mars 2019)

yabr a dit:


> oui c'est  sûr mais ce sont toujours les mêmes ( que j'apprecie beaucoup) qui repondent....on sent bien qu'il n'y a pas foule...enfin ça n'est la faute de personne..


Certes les spécialistes de l'watch sont moins nombreux mais tu remarqueras que quel que soit le forum où tu t'adresses ce sont souvent les mêmes qui répondent et certains, qu'ils soient grandement remerciés, sont des puits de savoir et de bons pédagogues. Ceux qui maitrisent ne sont pas les plus nombreux mais ils sont souvent prêts à aider... Et çà, c'est appréciable !


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

Quelque chose me dit que ça a un rapport avec la clientèle de l’Apple Watch... Me rappelle d’un vieil article qui parlait de propriétaires plus âgés que pour d’autres produits Apple et souvent assez peu geek. 
Donc pas forcément le profil des membres du forum.


----------



## GraceLambert89b7o (18 Août 2020)

Je souhaite acheter une date de jour Rolex, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2020)

GraceLambert89b7o a dit:


> Je souhaite acheter une date de jour Rolex, qu'en pensez-vous?


Comme premier message, j'en pense que je n'ai rien compris !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

GraceLambert89b7o a dit:


> date de jour Rolex


L'Oyster Perpetual Day‑*Date* 40 ?


----------



## GraceLambert89b7o (24 Août 2020)

Depuis les derniers siècles, une montre-bracelet était considérée comme un accessoire purement féminin, à savoir celui porté sur la main et non celui de la poche. Certains diront que les montres-bracelets deviennent démodées. Pourquoi un homme moderne devrait-il porter une montre-bracelet, alors qu'il pouvait facilement consulter le téléphone pour un contrôle rapide? Les marques bien connues offrent des montres-bracelets de plus en plus intéressantes, étant disponibles sur le marché, je voudrais donc me référer aux [xxxxxxxxx] qui sont synonymes de prestige et d'excellence. Les téléphones ne nous aident pas à être ponctuels. Les montres le font. Une montre-bracelet est le moyen le plus pratique de nous dire l'heure. Ce qui est sûr que ces montres ne cesseront jamais d'être de véritables chefs-d'œuvre et fonctionneront constamment.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comme premier message, j'en pense que je n'ai rien compris !


Le spam est probable, j'ai supprimé le lien dans le post précédent, on verra s'il y a une suite…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le spam est probable, j'ai supprimé le lien dans le post précédent, on verra s'il y a une suite…


Mème avis


----------

